# Does everyone do this with a new car....



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

......so I have just got another car...and again I am now spending time and money changing things to "my spec", even though they don't need done...

The car has just been serviced, but I'm not happy, so I am going to service it myself... oil, filters, plugs, pads, even getting a new sump bolt and washer!

as well as this, I have new wiper blades, new tax disk holder, key ring etc etc...

tyres...another one.... tyres are fine, but they aren't "mine" so looking at a grand for new rubber....

and this is all before I even get to detail it!!!!!!!!! :wall::wall::wall:

So mental, or just normal (for us)?????? 

Oh, cheers to -Mat- for getting me some bits n bobs for the car, well done mate, thanks and driving home in the torrential rain, I realised its the first car for AGES that I have drove in that type of weather without screen protection...and oh how I missed it! fecking wipers going back and forward all the time... how annoying! :lol;

:thumb:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

No you are not the only one, I do the same when I buy a car so I know every thing is fine and how I want it to be. It does make a car very expensive though.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

I probably don't go to the same lengths as you but i do certainly have a few things i do to each car.

Aero Wipers
New Mats
Tank full of VPower (even if i don't intend on running it in future... i never understand this one )
De-badge

Funnily enough, I was chatting with my neighbour the other day and he commented that he noticed none of the cars I have ever have rear badges


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

First thing I do with a new car is replace the tax disk holder and start ripping off all the bloody dealer stickers. New licence plates too. Oh, and light bulbs- replace orange indicator bulbs, stick decent bulbs for headlights


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

not for me if the tyres are a good enough brand and have plenty of tread on them thats where they stay, 

each to there own i guess if we where all the same would make life very boring


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep , Absolutely within a month of having the XF , New 20" wheels £800 and £1100's worth of rubber , Then the remap , then the quad exhaust conversion , then the vinyl wrap , Better bulbs in the headlights , better bulbs for the rear number plate etc etc etc , 

Will it be worth any more when I sell it - No 

Do I care - No 

Do I have to please anyone else - No 

I love making things my own and adding my bit of style to things , Although in saying that you've just reminded me roughly how much it's all cost  , Could have had the 911


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

New tax disc holder, led sidelights and interior lights, de-badge completely (as long as there's no holes), brand keyring, new Bosch wipers all round and a serious clean.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't think I'd go as far as that, for one, because it's quite expensive doing all that, especially if it's been done already. Also, knowing me, I'd probably bugger it up, and then be really annoyed at myself.

2nd hand purchase, I think I'd replace anything noticeably budget like tyres etc.

With my new car, I've waited until things wear out like wipers/tyres before "upgrading".


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I bought my car about 5 weeks ago and I've replaced the following or have the parts already to replace them shortly....

Wiper blades
Oil filter, oil, sump bolt and washer
Coolant
Front and rear discs and pads
Rocker cover gasket
4 x Tyres
Number plates & LED bulbs

Still to get are an induction kit, cabin filter and spark plugs. I pretty much do this with every car I get, although it's not very often I change!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nah not at all, I have a right OCD about the car maybe thats why it comes across as i buy lemons lol but i just want things "right" and i hate buying cheapish items for it.

within 24hrs of having our current car it had LED reg bulbs and sidelights fitted lol, it then progressed to tints as i hate having a car without them, loads of warranty work that even Julia couldn't see why i wanted it done i.e drivers seat, headlights replaced due to misting up and realigned properly etc.

Then onto the tyres... it had two different kinds which bugs me immensely!!! so 4 new Rainsport 2 tyres, new Bosch Aero wipers front and rear, Philips brake light bulbs (baring in mind the bulbs werent broke or that i just had to have a decent brand in the car) 

It can get quite annoying at times but hey it could be worse i could be a drunken drug taking wife beater instead i'm an anal ocd **** that cuts about in winter with shorts cleaning and maintaining the car lol. 

anyway must dash to see if the battery charger has conditioned the battery lol.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Normal for us I think always change what I have to when I get new car


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

I always do brakes, and re service it just so I know when the fuel/Pollen filters have been changes as very few garages seem to change these,
as mentioned wipers and check tyres, 
last car had passed a MOT the day before it was collected yet there were chunks hanging off the side walls, garage claimed it must have been me or the wife, as I was the only one who had drove it the 12 miles home I found it hard to believe but hey ho.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

always tend to do:

New plates
Dealer tax disc holder
New mats
New LED plate bulbs & Sidelights and a HID kit dependant on projector headlamps.
Serious detail
New wipers


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Dealer stickers and plates... yes forgot about them as well... grrr...

current plates not only have a tacky cap placed to make a letter look like another (O to a C), but they also have Engerrrrland flags on them... oh the shame! 



:lol:

They are going this weekend!

:thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Dealer stickers and plates... yes forgot about them as well... grrr...
> 
> current plates not only have a tacky cap placed to make a letter look like another (O to a C), but they also have Engerrrrland flags on them... oh the shame!
> 
> ...


What car is it?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Audi S8 (D2)

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Audi S8 (D2)
> 
> :thumb:


What age? They look BIG!!!! lol

I would say the only OTT thing is changing the tyres, i mean keep the current ones on wear them out and you can look for new wheels too next time :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> What age? They look BIG!!!! lol
> 
> I would say the only OTT thing is changing the tyres, i mean keep the current ones on wear them out and you can look for new wheels too next time :thumb:












It's a 2002 final edition...already sitting on 20" wheels (org Audi, not cheap reps) , so I won't be changing them....

The car itself is actually huge... I didn't think that they would be that big...they don't fit in any of the "new" car parks up here.... dam micro cars! :lol:

I just have a thing for all the tyres being the same on a car, and this has obviously had a puncture at some point and the previous owner has stuck a different tyre to the rest.... it's really annoying! :lol:

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

New wipers, bulbs and plates and a good oil change is what I've done to my car since getting it. Yet to detail it


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> It's a 2002 final edition...already sitting on 20" wheels (org Audi, not cheap reps) , so I won't be changing them....
> 
> The car itself is actually huge... I didn't think that they would be that big...they don't fit in any of the "new" car parks up here.... dam micro cars! :lol:
> 
> ...


ah, didnt read they were different makes... i dont like that either, but id keep them on to save a few quid pre christmas.

Are you going for the Aeroblades? Got them on our fleet now. Look good but tobe fair ive not even noticed them until i lift them to wash the window...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bosch flat wipers on their way to me.... I didn't notice how little I actually use wipers in any of my cars...... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Full service to my choice of oils etc. PIAA wipers. Anything mentioning a dealer goes. Tyres, I'll wait for the ones fitted to wear out then it's semi-slicks. I'll then go looking for carbon fibre replacements for the plastics and do a thorough research into the tuning side.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Since picking the GTV up a week last Sunday its had new wipers, exhaust, sidelight, foglight and ipped beam bulbs

Oil and filter change this coming weekend

No need for tyres and mats - both are brand new

Keeping the numberplates as they are Alfa main dealer plates


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Your not on your own, i got the seat cupra r last week. Didn't even get it home called at a tyre place. Relaced the front tyres for dunlop's to match the rears. The bloke at the tyre place said whats up with them, thay have atleast 6mm of tread. They don't match the rears i replied :thumb: He just looked at me like i had 2 heads!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

it's also had an oil change even thou it was done 500 miles ago :thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Every car I've previously owned I've acquired around the 50-60k mark so immediately in for a cambelt service with an independant main dealer.

This Bora though...... I've had it 6 years, and the way things are looking I'll be keeping it for another 3-4 minimum. I did everything as you listed, new Bosch aero wipers (retrofit, the proper arms are on the list to do), full set of Goodyears (just about to change the 2nd full set in 6 years, not bad going), new mats (oem standard, couldn't get hold of black mkIV R32 mats for love nor money) and everything was looking good.

The only thing that I didn't change to OEM, is the only thing that is continually annoying me, the cubby hole above the stereo! Removed the OEM stereo and replaced the double-din with a single-din MP3 ipod DVD USB head unit so to fill the remaining DIN slot I had to purchase an aftermarket tray. It's useless, doesn't blend well with the car, the plastic is the wrong texture, the black is the wrong shade, it always falls apart, blah blah blah.

No you aren't crazy at all 

Oh and I have just bought myself a socket set and tools to be able to service my cars myself. This will end up becoming 6 monthly services, just to know I've done it, and before it was needed


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Where are you guys getting your tax disc holders from?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Keir said:


> Where are you guys getting your tax disc holders from?


eBay for me!!! :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Evilbay for me too usually, I usualy have LFC one tbh.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Not so much with cars but with motorbikes I always do certain things when I get them.
New bikes always get all the safety stickers removed, tax disc holder removed, adjustable levers fitted, tail tidy fitted, braided brake lines fitted and crash bungs fitted. The then head off to my mate Brian who does a suspension set-up on it.
Used bikes also get all of the above but as well as that they also get an oil, plugs and air filter change.

Any bike I get then gets a damn good clean up and a couple of coats of ACF-50 to help keep the corrosion at bay.

:thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Go into the dealers & ask usually

Fair play cuey that is a lovley barge.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not just you the Spec B is getting new spark plugs,new engine oil,diff oil,new gearbox oil,new filters on the box and engine obliviously.I have already changed the cabin and air filter plus its getting 4 new winter tyres fitted on Saturday:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm dealer sticker out it runs the view inside anyway! check the tyres but the fronts were wearing on mine anyway and swapped all to PS3's...as for the tax disc holder that took longer and i ended up with a VOC one


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

When ever I get a new car it has a full service, tires if needed, cambelt if needed or no proof it had been changed. All bulbs changed to led. Hids fitted if needed. Full safety check. And then full upgrade on audio. 

Helps being a mechanic/auto electrician so no labour lol.

Oh and I always change the wipers don't know why but always do


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Not really done a lot to this one as it's still under Warrenty, just played with a few bulbs ect...

Tires we got out of the dealer before we signed the paperwork.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Not really done a lot to this one as it's still under Warrenty, just played with a few bulbs ect...
> 
> Tires we got out of the dealer before we signed the paperwork.


a few bulbs really?

and tyres not tires


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine came with brand new discs,pads and tyres all round.Unless I have a bang on the head and develop moronitis they'll be staying on till the mot guy says otherwise.Why waste cash!
Ive replaced the headlamp bulbs for some abit better and fancy an Ipod lead as my car seems to have randomly come from 1995,its got a cd changer!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

nah balls to all that... California scent air freshner in & off I go....







then comes the LED bulbs, tax disc holder, wiper blades, car mats (if come without), de-badging, new plates & window tinting (there are all MUST HAVES) then I start thinking radio upgrade, new wheels, remap and by this time it's due a ruddy service!






And then I start thinking about changing cars altogether


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

When I bought the Cougar there were quite a few things that it needed:

Bosch wiper blades
Front and rear discs/pads (rear were burnt out and front had no inner pad left - yet it still stopped??)
Full service
4 new tyres (Bridgestones were fitted when I bought it - fine in summer and had 4mm on the fronts and 6mm on the rear but were just dangerous in cold wet conditions)
All fluids changed and new fully synthetic oil put in (didn't run too well after service which promted the oil and I was right!)
LED bulbs all round and upgraded dipped beam, main beam and foglight bulbs
New drivers seat (previous owner was 50 stone by the look of the original)
Pipercross panel filter
Front and rear mudguards
Near driver's side headlight unit
Tailor made luxury car mats

Then a year on I insisted on getting genuine Motorcraft sparkplugs, Ford specific oil and filter, fuel filter etc. The OCD continues...


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice car cuey, mate at work has one in Black, he's had it converted to LPG.
Will that do much to the performance?

Oil change always........fuchs oil goes in.
headlight bulbs if needed.
Windscreen washer fluid changed to my spec
Repel added to windscreen
tyres changed if needed.
Pipercross panel filter added.

Kev


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

not really a performance upgrade, but LPG is cheaper to buy...

so it's a cost saving mod...

:thumb:


----------

